# Speaker buzzing on certain sounds



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

The speaker is making an audible buzz - usually much louder than the audio signal - when playing back certain types of sound. It sounds like a cell phone vibrating on a table. Most of the time, it doesn't make this noise, but sometimes it is louder than the actual playback sound. It is most noticeable with any sort of distorted music, explosions, and certain phaser effects. This is only happening in one driver of one speaker. I've narrowed it down to the upper woofer of the left channel, specifically.

I took the woofer out of the speaker to check it out. Nothing is obviously damaged. I exercised it in and out, there was no crackling or anything like that. I checked the other speaker's woofer for good measure and I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary and nothing obviously different. There is nothing for the woofer to run into to make it buzz that I can see. There's some pink fluff, but even if that was touching, I don't think it could produce this noise.

Any ideas on what to do about this? Or ideas to find the root cause?

These are Mirage floor-standers, 250 series. The woofer is 5.5” model 4DR//51902.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

It might be a floating brace inside vibrating against the cabinet wall, a loose panel or a wire buzzing. You could go back inside, push, pull and jiggle stuff around to troubleshoot. Move the wire away from any hard contact points while you are in there.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

Since you're happy to remove the driver, why not try swapping it with the other speaker to see if the fault moves? That way you know if it's the driver or something in the cabinet causing it.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

tesseract said:


> It might be a floating brace inside vibrating against the cabinet wall, a loose panel or a wire buzzing. You could go back inside, push, pull and jiggle stuff around to troubleshoot. Move the wire away from any hard contact points while you are in there.


The wire should be clear of everything. I will try to check the braces - they are not close to the driver, and I don't really want to disassemble the cabinet. Maybe I can poke at them with a dowel or something.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

KelvinS1965 said:


> Since you're happy to remove the driver, why not try swapping it with the other speaker to see if the fault moves? That way you know if it's the driver or something in the cabinet causing it.


I'm thinking that might be a good idea. I should have done it the other day when I had everything taken apart...


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm not sure if I looked at this speaker with the lights off or what... I can't believe I missed this obvious of an issue the first time around. The foam surround has about 4 or 5 splits in it running perpendicular to the edge of the cone... I tossed some Scotch tape on there until I can get it refoamed - buzz is nearly eliminated. All the other drivers look fine.

Thanks for your responses.


----------

